# Reservist SF



## Ecam (May 14, 2016)

Good afternoon,

 I am currently in the USMCR, MCAS Miramar to be specific. 

I got honey dicked pretty hard by my recruiter (still my fault) and am really uninterested by my job. I am not meant to be on the wing. In addition to that I believe I have a lot more to offer to the USMC than I am currently being asked of. 

Ever since MCT (which I can imagine only skims the surface of SF) I have wanted to work in combat related roles but have been told I needed 2 years in station before I could LAT move... Well my 2 years has passed. 

I just promoted to Cpl meritoriously and have a 296 pft/ 300 cft with a GT score of 114. 

Do any of you lads have experience or advice on the best pathway; or even how to put a package together for Marsoc /Recon / Scout  reserves and/or whether it would be better to try and go active before attempting the LAT move. 

I want to get down to Pendleton to speak to a MARSOC recruiter but I am a commercial electrician in Civ so it's hard to get down there during the week at working hours. 


Thank you for your time. 

Respectfully,
Ecam


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2016)

There is not a reserve SF unit. All non active combat arms in the Army are in the National Guard. We have a shitload of threads with Marines inquiring about going SF. Read all those then post specific questions.


----------



## Etype (May 14, 2016)

@TLDR20 , I think he's referring to MARSOC, Recon, etc. as SF.

Here we go... *popcorn emoji*


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2016)

Etype said:


> @TLDR20 , I think he's referring to MARSOC, Recon, etc. as SF.
> 
> Here we go... *popcorn emoji*



Oh.... Well fuck me


----------



## Ecam (May 15, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> There is not a reserve SF unit. All non active combat arms in the Army are in the National Guard. We have a shitload of threads with Marines inquiring about going SF. Read all those then post specific questions.


I understand you are admin, but there are force recon billets and Marsoc reserve billets out there. 4th recon is a thing. Can anyone with experiance help me? Thanks


----------



## Ecam (May 15, 2016)

By SF I meant special forces. Perhaps I was wrong. Not trying to make friends or enemies on here. My apologies.


----------



## Scubadew (May 15, 2016)

You should probably sit the next couple plays out.

*SF* and *Special Forces* refer to the A*rmy Green Berets.
*


----------



## AKkeith (May 15, 2016)

Ecam said:


> I understand you are admin, but you are wrong. There are force recon billets and Marsoc reserve billets out there. 4th recon is a thing. Can anyone with EXPERIENCE help me? Thanks


Hey brother. Don't get puffy because you used the wrong acronym. 
This forum has the most in detail thread on how to submit an application to Marsoc. As well as Marsoc themselves has a website with their email addresses and phone numbers. Everything can be done remotely, no need to go to their office. As for Recon, speak to your career planner or monitor and they can get you going.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 15, 2016)

Ecam said:


> By SF I meant special forces. Perhaps I was wrong. Not trying to make friends or enemies on here. My apologies.



No I'm not wrong. The only SF in the US military is the US Army Special Forces, what you are referring to is Special Operations Forces, though really you aren't as Recon does not fall under any SOF command. 

If you are going to come to my house and try and correct me, at least have your facts in order.


----------



## AWP (May 15, 2016)

Reserve to MARSOC isn't going to happen.

MARSOC no longer accepting Reserve packages

We have a few Reserve Recon/ Force Recon types here, but I don't know how often they post.


----------



## Ecam (May 15, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> If you are going to come to my house and try and correct me, at least have your facts in order.



Caught a bit of a hot head last night after a few drinks, completely out of line. Definitely used the wrong acronym and then was a bitch about it. Thank you for setting it straight and thank you guys for the information.


----------



## Hillclimb (May 17, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Reserve to MARSOC isn't going to happen.
> 
> MARSOC no longer accepting Reserve packages
> 
> We have a few Reserve Recon/ Force Recon types here, but I don't know how often they post.



I haven't heard anything yet about this, but according to that thread: due to funding issues, theyre only slotting reservists to the August A&S. 

The A&S classes usually had 10-15 reservists in them(from what I've seen). So if they're cutting down to 1 of 3 A&S classes you can attend, your package had better look real pretty going up.


----------



## Hillclimb (May 17, 2016)

Also, just to clarify because I wasnt sure if you meant reserve MARSOC, or reserve opportunities to MARSOC.

We do have some BICs coded now to fill in the reserves with our MOS(the rumor mill I got), but that wouldn't be until you've committed 4-5 years to us and get out. We don't have reserve Raider BNs, and we sure as hell wouldn't send you to a reserve unit after 17 months of training.

Also being hot headed whether you had a few drinks or not isnt an excuse. That's a quick way to get yourself alienated on a team, even in a training/student environment. That round is down range, so I won't harp on it. Just something to consider down the road.


----------



## Ecam (May 17, 2016)

Thank you for the information @Hillclimb. I will get in touch with a recruiter this week. 

You're right, drinks are not an excuse I just have to own that one.


----------



## arch_angel (May 18, 2016)

@Ecam Send me a message, I may be able to provide you with a little bit of useful information regarding the process you wish to begin. I'm not a CSO, however I have pretty good insight on the process of going from Reserve to Active Duty.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> No I'm not wrong. The only SF in the US military is the US Army Special Forces, what you are referring to is Special Operations Forces, though really you aren't as Recon does not fall under any SOF command.
> 
> If you are going to come to my house and try and correct me, at least have your facts in order.



No dude, Air Force has SF, and they are like Infantry, but with red and blue lights and ticket books.


----------



## Teufel (May 21, 2016)

Put in a package, go to BRC, lat move to 0321 and drill at 4th Force in Alameida.


----------



## policemedic (May 21, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> No dude, Air Force has SF, and they are like Infantry, but with red and blue lights and ticket books.



And donuts.


----------

